# My dog Carson is mixed with what breeds?



## Otulissa (Aug 3, 2015)

I hopw I am posting this in the right place. I recently adopted a 2 year old dog named Carson from the shelter. They had him labled as German shepherd mix. I've been told pit or ridge back could have played a part. I myself see Kelpie more than German shepherd. What do you think? Here is Carson:







[/URL]




Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see any GSD in that dog, to be honest. I'd guess a pit mix, but I'm not sure what the mix part is. He's very pretty!


----------



## Otulissa (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you for your help. I've been searching various pit mixes but I'm still not sure what he could be.


----------



## Otulissa (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you for your help. I've been searching various pit mixes but I'm still not sure what he could be. I have added more pictures of him into my album. I still am not sure what he could have in him other than pit.


----------

